# Synchro onglets iCloud



## ugly.kid.phil (6 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J ai un problème avec mes onglets iCloud. 
J ai trois appareils à la maison: Un MacPro sous 10.14.6, un iPhone 6s sous 12.4.1 et un MacbookPro sous 10.13.6
Quand je clique sur "afficher les onglets iCloud" sur mon MacPro, je n ai rien.
Quand je veux afficher les onglets iCloud ouverts sur mes autres appareils sur mon iPhone, je n ai rien.
Quand je clique sur "afficher les onglets iCloud" sur mon Macbook, j ai les onglets de mon iPhone qui s affichent mais pas de mon MacPro

Les signets de mon MacPro sont bien synchronisés sur mon MacBook mais pas sur l iPhone

Je ne comprends pas ce qui ne va pas, pourtant tous mes appareils sont bien connectés à mon compte iCloud et " Safari "est bien coché

merci de votre aide svp


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Mars 2020)

Il y avait des soucis de synchro iCloud, peut-être que c’est toujours un peu le cas ?
J’avais un peu le même soucis ces derniers jours


----------



## ugly.kid.phil (6 Mars 2020)

malheureusement, ça fait un bout de temps que j ai ce problème et que je n arrive pas à le résoudre, c est pourquoi j écris ici


----------

